# For Sale - 20" BMW Wheels - Radial Style 32



## redmoe77 (Jan 1, 2007)

Asking $2100 - originally paid $4k... 

20" Wheels - brand new, purchased last month.


----------



## redmoe77 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Lowering Price!!! $1800*

Lowering price to $1800!!!

Call or email me!!!


----------



## redmoe77 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Lowered To $1600!!!*

LOWERING PRICE TO $1600...

I PAID OVER $2400 more than my asking price!!!

Lets work out a deal!!!...

let me know...


----------



## paulmurphyhomes (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you may want to put up a picture showing the side view of the entire car... People will be better able to visualize the look.<o></o>


----------



## redmoe77 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Sold*

Sold


----------

